# Star trek the motion picture re-scored



## ed buller (Mar 8, 2021)

this is great. God I do hope this sort of underscore comes back !...

best

ed


----------



## Ray Cole (May 2, 2021)

Yeah! That is excellent. How did the youtuber extract the dialog/remove the music? The results are super-clean.


----------



## Nate Johnson (May 2, 2021)

Oh my god this is a PHENOMENAL idea. 

Damn it, why didn’t I think of it first?!?!


----------



## South Thames (May 2, 2021)

My goodness, the costumes for STTMP were awful. The ones on the TV series were better.


----------

